# Picture-Poster Virgin - FOTD Catch-up! *image heavy*



## Andrya (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys and dolls.  I'm Andrya (joytoykid); I post on mac_cosmetics and eyeshadowsluts on LiveJournal.  Haven't posted any FOTDs in here, though I've been on Specktra for ages!  Therefore, I give you a bunch of photos.  :]  Most recent to oldest.















































#1
Benefit Moonbeam
Urban Decay Heat
L'Oreal HIP Tenacious
Rebel red
unknown burnished orange/brick shadow
NYC champagne shadow
NARS Fire Down Below lipstick
nails:  Sinful Colors Rich in Heart; Maybelline Red Comet









































#2
L'Oreal HIP Exquisite
L'Oreal HIP Tenacious
L'Oreal HIP Mischief
L'Oreal HIP Flare
Burt's Bees Coffee lipstick
L'Oreal Rouge Pulp gold lipgloss
nails:  Rimmel Dazzle; Covergirl Gold Rush (why, yes...I love nailpolish )































#3
Rebel Red
L'Oreal Savage Sienna
white face paint
NYC brown shadow
NYC champagne shadow (both from Toast of the Town trio)
MAC Blankety lipstick
Mary Kay Raisin lipgloss
















#4
Wet 'N Wild black liquid liner
L'Oreal HIP Saucy (brown side)
NYC brown
Covergirl Snow Princess
L'Oreal British Red





















#5
L'Oreal HIP Saucy (orange side)
Covergirl Aqua Paradise
Mary Kay Raisin lipgloss
















#6
L'Oreal HIP Flamboyant (yellow side)
Bon Bons yellow pigment
Wet 'N Wild turquoise liquid liner
L'Oreal dark blue shadow
Choco Lips lipgloss (Raspberry, I think...)









































#7
MAC Humid
L'Oreal HIP Dynamic
Revlon Skinlights in Natural Light
Burt's Bees Papaya
Choco Lips











#8
Revlon Skinlights in Natural Light
L'Oreal Saucy (brown side)
NYC brown
Burt's Bees Raisin
















#9
Ben Nye Cosmic Blue
Ben Nye Azalea
pink blush and clear gloss on lips

Whew!  Maybe once I start posting here more often I won't have to make giant posts like this, eh?  ;]  Anyhow, I've posted, whoo!


----------



## nikki (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, all of them are great, but my favs are #3, 4, and 7!!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 16, 2008)

You should post more often! Your different are incredible. I really like the last one-the colors are great. I also love your nails, the colors and the shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, great job!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 16, 2008)

Every color looks great on you!  Question: How do you like the Benefit Moonbeam?


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2008)

oh my god you are gorgeous!!!! i love your eyes!!!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jan 16, 2008)

You are just too cute! And I love that you posted pics of your nails. ^_^
I'm REALLY impressed. You got talent girl.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 16, 2008)

You have some great looks!  You are very pretty!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow you're beautiful and I love all the looks. Very talented =)


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow. I love your skin... what do you use for your face?


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful!!!!!  i love all the looks, but am really drawn to the green and gold one!  marvelous!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Andrya (Jan 16, 2008)

THANK YOU everybody for the comments!  I'm very flattered; you're all so sweet here.  :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pyxystixx* 

 
_Every color looks great on you!  Question: How do you like the Benefit Moonbeam?_

 
It's a very subtle glow.  Maybe it would show up more on darker skin tones, but I love it nonetheless!  It's a "golden apricot" sheen.  It's so pretty, but even when I pack it on it's still quite subtle.

Have you tried Highbeam?  OMG, it's my HG can't-live-without.  It yields a more noticeable glow, and is just _the_ perfect all-purpose highlighter.  I use it on cheekbones, browbones, center of nose, chin, collarbones, shoulders, etc..

I like to use both of these as bases for shadow, too, or as just a wash on the eyelid if I need to be out the door or something like that!  You'd think that they'd crease right up, but I go a long time without any of that.  Sorry for the novel; hope it can help!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 
_Wow. I love your skin... what do you use for your face?_

 
Thanks!  I'm not sure if you mean cleansing-wise or makeup or both, so I use only Dove bar to cleanse, sugar to exfoliate, and Studio Fix powder.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *woopsydaissy* 
_You are just too cute! And I love that you posted pics of your nails. ^_^
I'm REALLY impressed. You got talent girl._

 
Thank you!  I think we definitely need more nail action.  I'm such a polish fan; I can never go without it, and it pretty much makes my day when I get a new one, heh!  I live in dark colors, reds, and golds, but anything sparkly makes me go, "Oooh!"


----------



## XShear (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! I just love the position of your eyeshadow ... how it goes a bit above and beyond your eye shape. It looks lovely!


----------



## Jot (Jan 16, 2008)

wow, some amazing looks. I think #3 is my fav. Love the gold nails too x


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, those are some amazing looks !!

The second one is my fave


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2008)

love all the looks! I'm a sucker for the green one. great job! and you look hot with blonde hair


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2008)

You are just beautiful and I love your versatility and eyeshadow application


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful, cant wait to see more of your posts!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

your absolutly stunning! and i love the gold nails


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow! You're gorgeous! I LOVE the last look, so pretty


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 16, 2008)

pretty! i really like look #7!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

Your bone structure is super phenomenal gorgeous.


----------



## makeba (Jan 16, 2008)

your so pretty!!! my faves are 3,4, and 7


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 16, 2008)

You are so pretty! Gorgeous makeup and face!


----------



## n_c (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the mu


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 16, 2008)

You are amazing!!  I absolutely adore the third and the second to last looks-what awesome color choices!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow^10th power


----------



## Andrya (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2008)

So many beautiful looks!  Love the one with the green shadow!


----------



## shes a REAL card (Jan 16, 2008)

yay you are beautiful and i love your looks.  look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Babycakes (Jan 17, 2008)

stunning doll!


----------



## Melissa_Bee (Jan 17, 2008)

Love, 5, 6 and 8...well actually I love them all. But those are my fave faves!


----------



## Edie (Jan 17, 2008)

They are all gorgoues! But im a sucker for #7! Haha..

And your hair! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It looks so funky and effortless...very very jealous!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the last one, you have perfect skin!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 17, 2008)

You are so pretty!! & very talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great post


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 17, 2008)

Very talented ! and ur nails are amazing!


----------



## Andrya (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 
_And your hair! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! It looks so funky and effortless...very very jealous!_

 
Thanks!  My hair is so painfully _paper thin_ that it never likes to cooperate or hold any style.  So I normally just toss it around and maybe hairspray it a little!


----------



## Janice (Jan 18, 2008)

Just stunning!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Andrya! I hope you're going to keep posting, 'cause your pictures are HOT!!!
You look so great in every style. Your makeups are so pretty and you seem to be very creative! I like the hair-up styles, you look so pretty& elegant there. and it's amazing how cool you look in every other look. 
Also I must say you have beautiful pictures.. I really liked the lips close-up pic. Awesome.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Jan 19, 2008)

I absolutely love the darker hair color on you! The hair, the makeup, you, all gorgeous!!


----------



## fisher_dr (Jan 19, 2008)

Loved #7.  Given me inspiration!

Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 19, 2008)

you're so pretty =) loved the looks & nail polish!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 19, 2008)

I love all of the amazing looks and your nail polishes, especially that gold one! Looking forward to more of your FOTDs.


----------



## Andrya (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everybody.  :]  And I'm glad that I could inspire some of you!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

One amazing look after the other. I love a woman who's not afraid of color. You play up your big, beautiful eyes so stunning and creative!

Post more on Specktra....PLEASE!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just love your looks, I hope you keep posting!! Welcome to Specktra...


----------



## Andrya (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just love your looks, I hope you keep posting!! Welcome to Specktra..._

 
Thank you so much!  I will keep posting.

I love your looks, too.  The look in your avatar is spectacularly gorgeous; you did a bang-up job of the beautiful Kylie Minogue makeup look, really, it's stunning!


----------



## Fofa (Jan 31, 2008)

=) In love with your eyebrows =)

Great make ups girl !!!
Love


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 31, 2008)

you look absolutly gorgeoussss in all your looks. theres a few i might just copy hehehe

btw whats the pink on the outer eye used in the first look? its the exact pink ive been looking for!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 31, 2008)

All of these looks are hot. I especially like the last one.


----------



## ANNAeye (Jan 31, 2008)

all of these are amazing! i love the nails too!


----------



## Andrya (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank yous to all of you!  :]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 
_you look absolutly gorgeoussss in all your looks. theres a few i might just copy hehehe

btw whats the pink on the outer eye used in the first look? its the exact pink ive been looking for!_

 
Thanks!  I'd really love to see it if you did!

It's actually not pink; it's red, but unless you apply it very concentrated, it definitely has a pink cast.  Here I buffed and blended it out quite a bit, hence how it almost looks pink.

The two reds I used were Rebel red (the huge shadow pot, the color is highly pigmented and nice and matte), and Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Heat.  They're pretty similar in color; the Urban Decay is a bit lighter and has a shimmer to it.  Hope that helps!  :]


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW! That last look is amazing! You are so talented!


----------



## Alaana (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE LOVE the third look !


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 1, 2008)

Your use of color and blending is superb!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Feb 1, 2008)

You are gorgeous! Love all your pics! I'm def going to check out the HIP prods. Love the nails too! I too, am a polish junkie!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

#3 & #6 are my favorites!

You're very talented!


----------



## Andrya (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_You are gorgeous! Love all your pics! I'm def going to check out the HIP prods. Love the nails too! I too, am a polish junkie!_

 
I like the HIP products a lot.  I have almost all of the shadow duos, three of the pigments, and one shadestick.  The quality exceeds drugstore makeup expectations; nice and pigmented, and most of them blend really well (not so much some of the matte colors).  The pigments are quite chunky, but I love the colors and they smooth out nicely.  And the best thing is that the HIP stuff frequently goes on sale; a lot of the time you can get buy-one-get-ones.

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Feb 1, 2008)

You are gorgeous!  Your pics are amazing esp. the lip pics and nail pics!


----------



## Chpidou (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome ! #8 is my favorite.
All are very pretty and you take pictures very well, what's your camera ?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow what a great job


----------



## Andrya (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chpidou* 

 
_Awesome ! #8 is my favorite.
All are very pretty and you take pictures very well, what's your camera ?_

 
Thank you!  It's an Olympus C-750UZ.  I really love to take photos.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 5, 2008)

#3,4 and 7 are my faves!! great looks! keep posting!


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 23, 2008)

All of these are gorgeous!!!


----------

